# 939 to Core2!



## vexen (Feb 15, 2008)

Here we go, i wanted to last my 939 system a little bit more, was waiting for AMD to release something but i lost hope! Could not resist these new 45nm seeing how well they clock 

Upgrading from an Opteron 170 @ 2.7, 2GB Mushkin Redline DDR500 3-3-2-8, DFI LanParty SLI-DR.


*CPU :* Intel E8400 [new]
*MOBO :* DFI LanParty X38-T2R [new]
*RAM :* 4GB Mushkin Redline XP8000 [new]
*COOLING :* Noctua U12P [new]
*GPU :* Sapphire HD2900XT
*CASE :*Antec P182
*HDD :* WD Raptor 150GB - WD 160GB AAJS
*++ :* Intel PRO/1000 GT NIC
*++ :* X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
*CASE :* Antec P182
*PSU :* PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610W
*DVD+/-RW :* LG H62N SATA
*MONITOR :* Samsung 931c
*KEYBOARD :* Logitech G11
*MOUSE :* Razer DeathAdder
*MOUSEPAD :* Steelpad QcK Heavy
*HEADPHONE :* Sennheiser HD555

Alright i'm done with the showoff, i get the pieces tomorrow, i'll keep this updated !


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 15, 2008)

vexen said:


> Here we go, i wanted to last my 939 system a little bit more, was waiting for AMD to release something but i lost hope! Could not resist these new 45nm seeing how well they clock
> 
> Upgrading from an Opteron 170 @ 2.7, 2GB Mushkin Redline DDR500 3-3-2-8, DFI LanParty SLI-DR.
> 
> ...



Looks great. My e8400 reached 4.4 stable. On that DFI board, you should get at least that. One word of warning, if you've never had a DFI board, the bios takes some time to get used to..


----------



## vexen (Feb 15, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Looks great. My e8400 reached 4.4 stable. On that DFI board, you should get at least that. One word of warning, *if you've never had a DFI board, the bios takes some time to get used to..*





vexen said:


> Upgrading from an Opteron 170 @ 2.7, 2GB Mushkin Redline DDR500 3-3-2-8, *DFI LanParty SLI-DR*.



haha


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 15, 2008)

vexen said:


> haha




 me...lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 15, 2008)

Dude! 

I'm currently working on basically the same rig as your original set up. My friend cocked it up completely and has asked me to fix it up so I'm giving it a work over. 

He has the same CPU, RAM and the only difference is SLi, his DFI board has Crossfire instead. I'll try to beat your 2.7GHz... doubt it mind. 

\m/

Good luck with the new build!


----------



## vexen (Feb 15, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Dude!
> 
> I'm currently working on basically the same rig as your original set up. My friend cocked it up completely and has asked me to fix it up so I'm giving it a work over.
> 
> ...


It's still an excellent 939 setup, have fun with it, you should not have trouble with 2.7GHz, be sure to lower the HTT (i needed to get it to 3x, otherwise not stable), RAM was fine but crashed in 3D at ~265/270, so i recently lowered the RAM multi.


----------



## CY:G (Feb 15, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Looks great. My e8400 reached 4.4 stable. On that DFI board, you should get at least that. One word of warning, if you've never had a DFI board, the bios takes some time to get used to..




Wooo, im glad to hear that, i already got my e8400, Asus Maximus Formula and a ThermalRight 120 Extreme.
Just waiting on Case/Video Card

i really want to run it @ 4.4


----------

